# Kicking my own ass



## animalmachine (Sep 14, 2004)

After 3 weeks of travel, lazyness, and drunken debauchery... it's go time.  New goals begin today and I'm not just limiting to my body this time around.  Building strength in mind and character absolutely must be considered.  I got into this hobby as a first step towards improving myself, but have since become very narrow-minded and somewhat obsessed in building what is essentially a shell to hide a very low self esteem and apathy in every other area of my life.  I have succeeded in building an exceptional body.  If I put in as much intensity towards any other goal, there's no reason I can't become exceptional in other areas as well. 

Gotta run, specific goals will follow.


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

Love the name of your journal


----------



## animalmachine (Sep 14, 2004)

5' 7"
158lbs
7% bf

Bulk time!  Add 15 lbs LBM by next summer.  I might like to try competing... if i can only get over the stage fright of wearing a bikini (or whatever you call those things that only cover your junk) 

Training program is Max-OT

Typical diet (designed for on the go, little time to prepare):

6am:  grape nuts w/ skim milk, lowfat cottage cheese+blueberries (40g protein, 60g carbs, 6g fat)

9am:  Meal replacement shake (40g protein, 23g carbs, 1g fat) 

12pm: huge chicken breast, apple, peanuts (60g protein, 20g carbs, 10g fat)

3pm: Meal replacement shake (40g protein, 23g carbs, 1g fat)

5pm (pre-workout): 40g whey + 35g dextrose

6pm (post-workout): 40g whey + 35g dextrose

7pm: salmon, apple, green beans or broccoli, pb on bread (50g protein, 40g carbs, 20g fat)

9pm: MRP  (40g protein, 23g carbs, 1g fat)

11pm: lowfat cottage cheese + blueberries  (30g protein, 15g carbs, 6g fat)

Totals:  

Protein - 380g
Carbs - 274g
Fat - 45g

Calorie Total:  3021


----------



## animalmachine (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks sara


----------



## animalmachine (Sep 14, 2004)

Forgot to mention, weekends will be free days to include pizza, cheeseburgers, and burritos.  Going to test this out for awhile, might re-think this strategy if I put on a lot of fat.


----------



## animalmachine (Sep 14, 2004)

Goal #2:  Be more proactive in my job and stop wasting time on the internet.


----------

